# New holland TN65



## captainjno (Jun 6, 2012)

I have a tn65 that we think the computer is not working.Is this something that happens to this machine. We used it once and know all we get is an audibal alarm and will not turn over. I am kind of stuck any info would be great.


----------



## herdsman (Jun 7, 2012)

Very likely a safety interlock switch is engaged. Make sure all shifters are in neutral, PTO is disengaged, clutch is in, operator is in the seat...


----------

